# Howdy from Ky!



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello fellow AT members! Just registered here in KY


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

A big hello and welcome to you Huntress, from Lake of the Ozarks, MO.

Hope you find sime helpful information and entertainment here at AT.


----------



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks BadgerT! I'm lovin it already. :wink:


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha! Finally got to join and post I see. Glad it finally worked for ya. 

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, finally! Thanks


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Turokman123!


----------



## TAZ1968 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im new and confused but welcome . TAZ


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

TAZ1968 said:


> Im new and confused but welcome . TAZ










to you as well Taz


----------



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Dthbyhoyt & TAZ1968! Welcome to you, too TAZ!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

13huntress.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

TAZ1968 said:


> Im new and confused but welcome . TAZ


Confusion is the norm around here, TAZ. You'll fit right in....LOL Welcome.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

another WELCOME from Missouri:yo:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BestNThDez (Sep 30, 2009)

welcome


----------



## 13huntress (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

